# Jack H.



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 7, 2011)

Who has grown it and whats one of the better 'versions' of it?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2011)

1 minute i have some now


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2011)

just traded some of my Lemon Skunk x OG18 for this. Oz for Oz 

im happy


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 7, 2011)

You're gonna have to repost that. I can't smell it over here. 

Know anything about that one OGK? I'm wanting to grow some.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2011)

I havnt grown this one...yet!

smoke:
It puts me to sleep, in a daze...very sticky, smells somewhat of pine and sweet honey. Smoke is smoooooooth. In and out like a cool fog. Little more "brown" then i usually go for but this strain has a lot going for it.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 7, 2011)

That's what I'm looking for!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2011)

Jack is my one of my top two favorites. Mine was a clone so I don't know the genetics. I know I topped one and not another, so I had one cola versus 4 colas and got the same amount on both plants within a couple of grams. It lives up to the hype. It is nice, calm, lovely. Get it.

Ps: My jack smelled like pine and ****, seriously.  The smoke is very smooth. I did a real cure on this and it is the nicest pot I have grown yet. It is the cola in my avatar.


----------



## Mountain209man (Apr 7, 2011)

grew a jack clone from san fransico outdoors last year in 100 gallon smart pot last year with ff soil and old age nutes(humbolt style) and got 1.5 lbs. also was the best smoke of the harvest it beat out the chocolope blue dream and blueberry romulan. some of the best smoke around R. I. P. jack!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 7, 2011)

Grrrr. Can you wish me one of your clones? Send via ESP?  Lol. 

I'm rounding out my stable of mothers and this is the last one I'm wanting in there for now.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 14, 2011)

So, I acquired some jack hybrids. Something called Valhalla jack ( jack x Viking from the limited info I can find) and jackanory (jack x aurora indica). Guess we'll see how good these are.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Jun 6, 2011)

Mmmm I'm growing emerald seeds emerald jack.(jack hererxemerald OG)Smells like fruit salad. Kinda nute hungry. Pretty sure I'm gonna make this one a mom. I'll take pics soon..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 6, 2011)

I grew Jack back when it was first released by Sensi. 
Still my favorite.
And the only one I consider real Jack. 
The rest might be good. But Cadillacs are good too. But they aint a Rolls-Royce.


----------



## blackskull (Jun 7, 2011)

Cant say how it finishes 
but the plant on the left 
is Jack Herer from Blackskull seeds.
12 weeks from sprout 
7 gal hole
happy frog
superthrive, molasses, floranova grow
city tap water with no ph check
This plant is sativa dominant
but did find out that the breeder did 
breed in some hashplant to make buds fatter
If it flowers like it has vegged
1 pound+
Would like to plant 50 clones of this outdoor next season
also a week old picture 
the top has grown another 4 inchs 
and filled out more laterally
Likes the heat
Have read to let it go long in season
for best results


----------

